# Rain in her new pink pj's from ToniMarie



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been meaning to take pictures of Rain in these pj's because they are just so cute and soft...........


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! She looks too adorable :wub: and those pjs look super comfy!!

I love how the green bow complements the light pink. Too cute!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

A cutie-patootie!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She has so much hair that I had to stuff it into the pj's, she is a cute little sausage!!!! I took the bow out after pics and she is sound asleep in her bed. She was awfully sick yesterday. I had to call the emergency vet and he told me what to do and she was fine this morning!!! She just kept throwing up.......he thinks it was something I fed her. She had never had sirloin beef tips and she loved them but they did not agree with her. Never again~~~~~


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol shes too cute a fluffball w pjs loove her bow , give that cutie a kissy from me .


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Awww, they are cute and so is Rain!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Rain looks precious in those little knit jammies. So very sweet. Glad she's feeling better today.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

How adorable!! She is sooo cute in those pink pjs!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rain looks adorable -- and I want the pjs. Do they come in big girl sizes (for humans)? LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Why do they always seem to get sick on Sunday??? :smilie_tischkante: So glad she's feeling better today.


What cuter PJ's!!!! They look so very soft and comfy...:wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Soooo sweet-glad she is feeling better today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - Rain needs to be in a dictionary next to the word precious in those PJs.:wub::wub: How sweet and with her big green bow. 
I'm so sorry she was sick.:smcry: A no to sirloin, eh? What did the vet tell you to do to stop the vomiting? Poor baby. Glad she's sleeping it off today.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub::wub: Sorry to hear her tummy is upset. She looks beautiful 
in those adorable pjs. :wub::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophia has the same pj's in dark pink  I love them and so does she. Rain looks precious in them :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that girl is truly in the softest place on earth! Not only are those Rose Princess Jammies the softest thing ever, but on top of that in the super soft Katie Puff Bed?? And if I'm not mistaken, that pink blankie is also made of the same super soft material. lol ... yep... Rain is truly livin' the good life. 

Dianne, she's just precious! Truly a southern bell with her big green bow and pretty p.j.'s, all ready for her afternoon nap. Don't you dare call her a sausage. Well...Jett kinda likes calling her 'his little sausage'. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, night night, beautiful girl. Have a good sleepies.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Dianne - Rain needs to be in a dictionary next to the word precious in those PJs.:wub::wub: How sweet and with her big green bow.
> I'm so sorry she was sick.:smcry: A no to sirloin, eh? What did the vet tell you to do to stop the vomiting? Poor baby. Glad she's sleeping it off today.


I was ready to take her to the emergency hospital and the vet told me to wait 4 hours, no water, no intake of anything. If she had not thrown up in that time to give her Kaopectate......yes Kaopectate and wait one hour and start giving her a little pedialyte one teaspoon at a time. It worked and she got up and seemed fine today. I have been feeding her boiled rice and chicken today just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Rain looks so pretty in pink. Those pjs are so sweet and they look sooo soft. Are tehy lined with satin too? As always, her signature bow looks fab on her


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sooo cute, Rain makes a good model. Matilda hates things aroud her legs so I will never brable to get her jammies:huh: not sure about B&B


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Rain is just precious!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how adorable!!! Just toooooo cute!!!!!!! :heart:

Those PJ's are darling!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Rain looks adorable -- and I want the pjs. Do they come in big girl sizes (for humans)? LOL


 

Careful Lynn, they might end up on your doorstep :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Rain, you look adorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-she looks just adorable in her new "jammies". She looks like such a sweet girl and a real beauty, too:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Rain was sick, but glad to hear that she's feeling better.

Rain looks all snuggly in her new pink pj's.:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Just Beautiful!!! Love her PJ's


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Rain is so precious. I love her new jammies, so pretty and soft. Sweet dreams, Rain. I'm so glad she's feeling better.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Going to bed has never looked more fun! Rain...need a snuggle partner?! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, how adorable, Dianne! Rain is such a sweet little sausage and the photos of her in the pj's are very precious! The small flowers on it are beautiful and very special!!!

Hugs to her, hope she's doing better today! :smootch:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks adorable in her comfy looking pjs.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Rain looks so precious in her jammies!! I'm so glad that she is feeling better. Love your little girl, Dianne.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, is she a complete doll!!! I love the green bow with the pink pjs


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, how precious Rain is in her jammies. :wub: A little soft cuddly butterball of cuteness. I'm glad she's feeling better after her tummy issues.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my goodness, talk about pretty in pink! If those aren't the prettiest, girly-est PJs I've ever seen I don't know what is. They are just perfect for Miss Rain and Miss CeeCee too. I take it from some comments that Rain was sick. I'm so sorry. I'm glad she is better. Thanks for the beautiful pictures Dianne.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, how cute is that? I love all the pics! So beautiful!:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Rain looks adorable! I love your girls and their big bows. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I love those PJ! Thay look great and soft and warm to boot.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh goodness, Rain is just sooo precious!!:wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Rain looks so sweet and snuggly in her new TM jammies!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rain, Rain, Rain!!! I can NEVER get enough of you! luv ya and love your pj

hugs
Kat


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

rain looks lovely in her new pjs and and signature oversized bow...loves it


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks adorable in her new pj.I'm glad she's feeling better today!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

She is so beautiful love her


----------

